# KenpoTalk Site Sluggish



## dancingalone (Aug 15, 2010)

on Firefox.  The pages take noticeably longer time to load up and then switch between in different browser tabs.  By contrast, MT is much snappier.

Just an FYI, Bob.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll take a look at things when I'm home. Couple updates in the queue that might fix things.  Right now have my hands full with family business but in the mean while please post any additional info as it comes up and I'll look into it as soon as I can.

Thanks


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 1, 2010)

I still notice the same issues.  Are you running more features on KT than on MT?  The differences in loading between the sites are very noticeable on my computer.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 1, 2010)

Different version of the software, but the servers easily 4x as powerful. Also the main page is lighter image wise so should load a lot quicker than MT.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 3, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of connections to other sites like facebook or fbcn.net or googlestats or doubleclick.net, etc.  Sometimes some of these take a while to download.  And when they finish loading if I have Firefox up with multiple tabs, it takes a while for me to tab back to a KT.com page while there is no noticeable lag with a MT.com page.

Not sure what the issue is, but I notice this on two different computers, 1 Windows XP and 1 Linux, so I am sure it is not my hardware.


----------



## edudley (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow front page loaded instantly for me and I am using Firefox. Once I hit the forums the site lagged a bit, I think it has a lot to do with the image 'sponsor' for some of the sub-forums. Also, a lot of colored layer text by the looks of it at the bottom as to who is logged in and what the colors mean.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2010)

I'll see what I can optimize this week.  Theres a few things loading under the hood that tie into Facebook, Google, etc.


----------

